# Planet Hollywood Restaurant (Amsterdam)



## Abishai100 (Feb 2, 2017)

Planet Hollywood is a popular movie-fanfare based American restaurant chained co-owned (at one time or another) by the celebrities Arnold Schwarzenegger, Sylvester Stallone, and Bruce Willis.

Planet Hollywood is a modestly-successful but very stable international chain with US locations in California and New York and European locations in Paris, London, and Amsterdam.

Interior designs of Planet Hollywood restaurants offer movie posters and memorabilia-like items, and of course, the restaurant logo.

The Planet Hollywood restaurant in Amsterdam (Netherlands) is nicely-located and welcoming and offers a nice geo-cultural world experiences for travellers and Dutch residents looking for a Hollywood-decor dining experience that is significantly different from Hard Rock Cafe.

The Amsterdam restaurant is a nice representation of worldly-fare and has been visited by Republican California governor (and chain co-owner) Arnold Schwarzenegger.

This Amsterdam restaurant is a great place to plan a group-event or dining-party for you and your European business-partners or friends/family for a European city that is rich in traffic and pedestrian flavor and symbolic for 'offbeat life experiences.'

The Planet Hollywood restaurant in Amsterdam is not one of the primary locations for the chain, but it symbolizes cool commerce in the restaurant industry (and the travel-tourism industry).

In fact, looking for your favorite Planet Hollywood location reflects the appeal of dining-tour programs such as _Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives_ (Food Network).

Do some Planet Hollywood location-hopping to compare regional variations on the standard movie fanfare-based menus/atmosphere.  It almost feels like a new kind of 'anthropology'!

So this thread is meant to pose the challenge: Do you have a favorite Planet Hollywood restaurant (location) that you think outshines the one in Amsterdam, and if so, how?



{Sample Menu}
====

STARTERS
World Famous Chicken Crunch, Chinese BBQ Wings, Nachos Grande

Tomato, Basil and Mozzarella Salad 

Won Ton Soup

SANDWICHES/BURGERS/PASTA/ENTREES
Buffalo Chicken Sandwich

Bacon Cheddar Burger, Veggie Burger

Chicken Macaroni and Cheese

Teriyaki Salmon, Bistro Steak

DESSERTS
Banana Pudding, Cheesecake

BREAKFAST
Breakfast Burrito, Avocado Toast

BEVERAGES
Fruit Juice, Milk, Coffee, Cocktails/Beers

====

*Planet Hollywood (Amsterdam)*


----------

